# my cat named KITTY!



## aizer128 (Jan 22, 2006)




----------



## lazzara8478 (Jul 28, 2007)

hahahaha hes quite the lounger...beautiful kitty


----------



## harry (Jan 25, 2006)

what a pretty kitty


----------



## aizer128 (Jan 22, 2006)

lol 
i really like her and all but shes a stranger to me, even tho ive had her for almost 3 years, she runs away from me like shes scared and, never rests near me, if i come by her shes gone,
idont like that very much, she hates to be held, and pampered
althou she is very active n playful
sometimes she'll just come up to me tap my fingers or shoulders and run!


----------



## harry (Jan 25, 2006)

sounds like my Miss Chloe, she isn not a people cat. She does not like to be picked up, she only likes to be petted when she wants to be petted. If you try and pet her when she is not ready you will get a swat across the hand with her sharp little claws. My other 2 cats dont mind being held or petted.


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

That tap on the hand or shoulder is an invitation to play. Some kitties express their affection through play. Accept her invitation. Play with her, and don't try to force human-style affection on her. She'll come around.


----------



## aizer128 (Jan 22, 2006)

she only tapped me a few times , not regularly, she doesnt scratch n if she does tis accidental or play fully, 
she's just not eh cuddley type that i would like, she would run up to me really fast n then stand on 4 legs on her tippy toes as if shes scared with her tail striaght up n fluffed out, 
and then she'd runn off waiting to be chased, other than that she ignores us


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

aizer128 said:


> ...she would run up to me really fast n then stand on 4 legs on her tippy toes as if shes scared with her tail striaght up n fluffed out, and then she'd run off waiting to be chased...


She isn't scared, she's wanting to PLAY with you! 
When my kitties do that to me (I only have 2 that will play like that with me) I always make a little jump and exclaim: "Oh! You SCARED me!" Then sometimes I'll crouch a little bit and make my fingers into 'claws' up in front of my face and pointing at them, then they run up the hallway with their tail in the air because the chase-is-on! 
They also like to 'pounce' out at me from doorways.
I used to have two who would chase me up the hall, then I'd chase them down the hall, then they'd chase me, I'd chase them...went on until one of us (usually me) tired.


----------



## aizer128 (Jan 22, 2006)

yeh i knwo shes not scared but she does the "dance" like she is 
yeh shes sleeping at the momment on the sofa, i like to cuddle by her, rub my face by her face or pet her while shes alseep, she doesnt liek it much cause her tail wags a little, but i like it wen shes half asleep n i call her name n she wags her tail viciously, does that mean "stop calling me im sleeping"? or what?


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Kitty sounds like she could be a character. I get this picture of her saying "Tag, you're it".


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

she's pretty! 
I think she's playing too! :wink:


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

aizer128 said:


> ...wen shes half asleep n i call her name n she wags her tail viciously, does that mean "stop calling me im sleeping"? or what?


Probably! :lol: 
My cat, LuckyDuck, wags his tail ALL the time. It is never still, unless he is asleep. In most cats, a wagging, swishing or slashing tail means they are upset or annoyed. Not LD, he is happy!
He will 'dance' up to me on his toes, trilling and tap my foot or leg with his paw to ask me to chase him. I usually oblige. Most times, he wrestles and plays chase with Shadow, but lately she seems to be slowing down. It could be because it is summer and she is a black long-hair. She likes to pounce on LD from behind and 'roll him over' when she attacks.


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Kitty is a beauty!


----------



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

What a pretty face! I love her markings too, her color is very unique.


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

She's lovely!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

What a sweetie


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

What a cutie! The position she takes on the stairs is exactly like Rookie does -- back leg on one stair, front legs on the lower stair.


----------



## aizer128 (Jan 22, 2006)

lol really, can i c a pic of that if u have any?


----------

